# Old Walker Turner scroll saw



## Jaxsun (Jul 26, 2016)

A friend of mine just picked up an old Walker Turner Driver Line scroll saw. He says it’s a 24” and he needs a 7” blade?
im not familiar with scroll saws at all and I don’t know the model # yet. I believe it’s from the 1930’s. Ive done a few searches for 7 “ blades and it looks to me that the standard is 5” ,although I found some 6”. Is anyone familiar with this machine ( which I think is a Craftsman), or is he just mistaken about the size. Thank you


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

I am not familiar with the machine. I offer this: pinless blades have become prevalent fairly recently. The former style of blade was like we use in coping saws, a 7" pinned blade. Technically, I distinguish between a scroll saw and a jig saw in the same manner that I distinguish fret saw from coping saw, the distinction being the type of blade it uses and thus the detail it is capable of.
DanK


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Once you know more about the machine, and you can provide some photos, we may be able to offer some suggestions that will help the guy. I also don't know the machine itself, but, 7" blades could be an issue in the future IF he decides to put the machine in active use. I'm thinking of an "adapter" of some sort to use the more common 5" blades. Only good closeup photos of the parts can shed some light on that option.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I wasn't able to find anything specifying the blade size. I did find this sales flyer on vingtage machinery that shows there was a 2" riser attachment sold for the saw. Maybe the saw has that riser and is the reason it needs the longer blade?

There are quite a few examples of WT scroll saws on vintage machinery that may help with finding more information:


Walker-Turner Co., Inc. - Photo Index | VintageMachinery.org


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

HokieKen said:


> there was a *2" riser attachment *sold for the saw.


That makes total sense, Ken. (Just like the 6" riser for band saws). And the previous owner could have found a way to make 7" blades. (who knows what people did back in the 30s & 40s).


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Also note that in the sales flyer that Kenny gave a link to says that the upper guide (2) can be adjusted so that different lengths of blades can be used.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Good catch Nathan, I missed that tidbit.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

You might try to send an email to [email protected] which is Walker Turner Serviced Machinery LLC, PO Box 666, Coventry, CT 06238.

They were still around a couple years ago when I restarted a walker turner band saw


----------

